# OMG there is a mistake in Selli's name!



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

After almost five years, I for fun was looking up Selli's record on the AKC website. I first searched by her name, or what I thought I had named her "Creekwood Tanglefoot Selchie" and nothing came up, so I put in her AKC number and the name that came up was "Creekwood Tanglegoot Selchie":doh:.

I can't believe it! Luckily, all he titles are under her number, so they were all there, but "Tanglegoot" Our other two Goldens were "Tanglefoot" and it is an important name for my family. 

I have looked at her certifications, and they are all "Tanglegoot" too. I am mortified!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

can you change the typo? or does she have to live with it?
beth, moose and angel


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My old dog Turbo was (I thougth) Kuventre's Turbo Charger, however, when I received his CDX certificate he was officially Kuventre's Trubo Chager. I tried to change it and it wasn't going to happen. I don't if they have changed the rules since then or not. 

Turbo came into my life when he was 9 years old, so I don't know who made the mistake, but he was still a great dog.


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

AKC changed my ridgeback's papers, luckily because I had kept a copy of what I sent to them. They made her Electra Slide instead of the correct, Electraglide... AKC sent a new registration certificate as well as even a 3 generation pedigree -- That was around September 07. It was sort of funny to me as my husband could never get it right either, he called her Electraslide as well..


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You know -- that is so funny I think I would keep it just because it makes a good story 
"Tanglegoot" ha ha!
I have been sure to send a typed note in with the last two dogs I've registered with the name I wanted typed out, there's such a big margin of error when reading hand writing, plus both times the breeders have put in their kennel name in all caps before giving me the registration paper. 
That said my friends who have one of Fisher's puppies -- we spent MONTHS deciding on a name for this dog, and finally settled on Top Hat's Silver Hammer, and of course, his call name is Maxwell.
Well I looked him up on AKC's website and he is officially registered as "Top Hat's Silver Hammer-MAXWELL" -- are you kidding me???!!! :doh: :doh: ARGH I knew I should have micromanaged the registration process!!!! 
Hopefully since the puppy hasn't yet competed in anything we can get the name changed.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I will have to investigate, but I think since she has AKC titles, I won't be able to change it. Of course, "Tanglefoot" doesn't make much more sense than "Tanglegoot."


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

AHHHH!!! That really stinks. I wish AKC would be more flexible as to typos...is this a mistake AKC made...?? Or did you on accident?


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I have found typos in my documents in the past and a siimple phone call to the AKC took care of them .... without even a question ... they scan the documents that you send them... 

I personally have never found the AKC anything but helpful and nice to deal with... right now I have a puppy who has a severe birth defect that will likely shorten his life significantly... he was returned to us by his family who had named him 
Winters almost over.... 
and considering how sick he is I HATE THE NAME.... it just has negative connotations for me.... I call the akc ... will fill out the paperwork and voila name changed.... 

considering how many documents they must handle on a daily basis I am surprised their aren't more typos... 

maybe I am the exception but I have found the AKC really easy to deal with


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Shalva -- just wanted to say I've always enjoyed your signature photos -- and was of course delighted to realize there was a reason I like the one golden so much, he is a Yogi pup  Your dogs are lovely, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Shalva -- just wanted to say I've always enjoyed your signature photos -- and was of course delighted to realize there was a reason I like the one golden so much, he is a Yogi pup  Your dogs are lovely, thanks for sharing them.


thank you I appreciate the kind words.... Connor is almost 9 and is my husbands best friend (I think he ranks over me) ..... 
he is a great dog and a great friend and is from Yogis very first litter with Caper.... 

once again thanks... my signature needs an update as we have added a couple


----------

